# Tank too big?



## MrsHaas (Oct 31, 2014)

I just got a t in the mail and realized that the tank I had prepared for her seems much too big - a ten gallon for a 3-3.5" t... I put lots of substrate, but am still worried about the possible downfalls of having her in too large a facility.  I put her in the tank and she already started "moving in" (webbing and such) so I don't want to uproot her again unless it is necessary. She's an a geniculata so she will surely grow into it in time, but I want to make sure I'm doing the best for her. Any suggestions?


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bigger than it needs to be, for now, but she'll be fine.  Keep her warm and feed her well, and she'll grow into it soon enough.  Keep the substrate deep, so there's no long falls off the sides, and keep any hard objects, water bowls included, away from the sides.


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 31, 2014)

Will do thank u so very much! Does anyone know about the growth rate of a geniculatas?


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Oct 31, 2014)

Nah that's perfect sized for that species 10gal. They grow very fast and get rather big 7-8" maybe bigger.
The are bottomless pits when it comes to eating, and never seem full.
I got a 2" juvie A genic.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 31, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> Will do thank u so very much! Does anyone know about the growth rate of a geniculatas?


They grow fast, even faster if kept warm.   Huge eaters, oblige them.


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 31, 2014)

;-) Thx guys! Feel much more confident w ur advice



--J.Haas


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 31, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> ;-) Thx guys! Feel much more confident w ur advice


With some spiders, finding their food in a big cage is an issue.  I doubt it will be with a geniculata.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Oct 31, 2014)

Nah, I think they could find their food if you threw it into the next zip code zone.


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 31, 2014)

Do you think she will eat today if I try to feed her or should I wait a few days and let her get settled in?

---------- Post added 10-31-2014 at 07:02 PM ----------

Probably wait I'm thinking, but how long, a few days?



--J.Haas


----------



## awiec (Oct 31, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> Do you think she will eat today if I try to feed her or should I wait a few days and let her get settled in?
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-31-2014 at 07:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...


I don't think she is going to starve. I usually wait about 3-5 days before I attempt a feeding, of course I've had some eat right away but I think 3-4 allows the spider to get some webbing down and figure out what "home base" is. There are several species I have whom I keep in larger cages and they have no issue finding their food. Ironically my pokies and C.darlingi were the ones who mostly benefited from little cages as the space makes them feel safe but several species a larger cage was a must for me to be able to do everyday maintenance without them trying to take off. genics are very tenacious so I would not worry about a large cage for it, the big south american terrestrials will chase and tackle their prey often.


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 31, 2014)

I'll hold my horses lol... But hopefully I can feed her in a few days, she seems to be webbing a bunch and I think she's happy!


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Oct 31, 2014)

Geniculata is an exception to all those rules haha I got a 4" and put her straight into a 50X30X30cm enclosure, now two years later she is 7+ inches and she's still in there =) Just make sure the substrate is deep enough, mine actually burrowed into her cave so they can use the depth. As others have said, they are bottomless pits and feel free to feed them plenty =) One of my favourite species hands down, watching them grow is very exciting =D


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 1, 2014)

So I woke up this morning and my little one had created a burrow. ?  Everyone seems to say this species is very bold and does not hide much, could it be bc she's resting from the trip she just made? I put her by the heater last night, maybe she's too hot? And clues from anyone?


----------



## cold blood (Nov 1, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> So I woke up this morning and my little one had created a burrow. ?  Everyone seems to say this species is very bold and does not hide much, could it be bc she's resting from the trip she just made? I put her by the heater last night, maybe she's too hot? And clues from anyone?


They get bolder and stay in the open more frequently as adults...with size, comes confidence. Its very natural for slings and juvies to spend a lot of time burrowing underground or hiding...its self preservation as they are very vulnerable at smaller sizes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LauraMI (Nov 1, 2014)

I recently moved my 2 1/2" G. pulchra in a 12" cube, a big jump I thought from its former home of only 5" x 5".   I wish I had gone a lot bigger!  Blueberry has dug 4 burrows and is out walking each night. I feed hornworms and crickets, also no troubles. I think your T will be fine.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Nov 2, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> So I woke up this morning and my little one had created a burrow. ?  Everyone seems to say this species is very bold and does not hide much, could it be bc she's resting from the trip she just made? I put her by the heater last night, maybe she's too hot? And clues from anyone?


As I said in the previous post they do burrow, don't worry about it it's normal. Most bold Ts will still take time to acclimate to the new environment before sitting outside, just give your T time to adjust, she will sit outside eventually =)


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 8, 2014)

So, my a geniculata hasn't come out of her burrow since the day I got her (on Halloween). Tried to feed her several times and she's refused food. Don't want to disturb her but wondering if it's normal to take this long to get comfy? And I never see her drinking from her dish so I'm concerned ab her dehydrating. Any advice would be lovely. Thx


----------



## dredrickt (Nov 8, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> So, my a geniculata hasn't come out of her burrow since the day I got her (on Halloween). Tried to feed her several times and she's refused food. Don't want to disturb her but wondering if it's normal to take this long to get comfy? And I never see her drinking from her dish so I'm concerned ab her dehydrating. Any advice would be lovely. Thx


Some T's will disappear for months while getting acclimated.  Whenever my L. Violaceopes is rehoused, she'll build a burrow, and never be seen again for probably 3 months, lol.

If it is dehydrated, it will come out of the burrow or hide looking for water, but bear in mind, most of the time it happens late at night when you are asleep.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 8, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> So, my a geniculata hasn't come out of her burrow since the day I got her (on Halloween). Tried to feed her several times and she's refused food. Don't want to disturb her but wondering if it's normal to take this long to get comfy? And I never see her drinking from her dish so I'm concerned ab her dehydrating. Any advice would be lovely. Thx


 She a sling?? My Adult B vagans burrowed for 2 years til it collapsed ,. she hasn't rebuilt it since.

A genic refusing food is rare, maybe pre-molt.


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 8, 2014)

She's 3" 



--J.Haas


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 8, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> She's 3"
> 
> 
> 
> --J.Haas


 Mine is about the same size she is fat so I am not feeding her til next molt. U could try to feed her a roach they wont attack a molting T.


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 8, 2014)

She's lost all the hair on her abdomen but that's probably from the stress of the 2-day trip she insured to get here. I detected small greying patches on her abdomen when I un packed her, so perhaps...? She's very new to me so I don't know her personality yet



--J.Haas

---------- Post added 11-08-2014 at 09:41 PM ----------

My girls pretty far too, but maybe she's beginning premolt ? Not sure



--J.Haas


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 8, 2014)

Dark abdomen is pre molt , always.  Got pics? of arrival.


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 8, 2014)

It's a very light grey tho so prob beginning pre molt. Have one pic from the day she got here but it kinda sucks 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It's blurry 



--J.Haas


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 8, 2014)

Can't detect the grey spots in the above pic tho



--J.Haas


----------



## cold blood (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah, you can just stop offering food at that point, that spider has no food requirements right now....it looks very drought and famine resistant...lol.  Time to play the waiting game.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 8, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> It's a very light grey tho so prob beginning pre molt. Have one pic from the day she got here but it kinda sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My New L klugi looks the same shipping just took off the hairs, not in pre molt til abdomen is dark.
Enjoy your new spider, as I will. I don't offer food to very overweight T;s.


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 8, 2014)

Cool Thx, the abdomen looks only slightly grey so def not totally premolt yet. Thx for the tips



--J.Haas


----------



## cold blood (Nov 8, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> Cool Thx, the abdomen looks only slightly grey so def not totally premolt yet. Thx for the tips
> 
> 
> 
> --J.Haas


Looks that fat AND is refusing food, it's in the early stages of pre-molt.   Expect it to darken fairly soon.


----------

